# k3b/Linux liefert nur unbefriedigende Brennergebnisse

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

ich habe seit dem ich auf mein neues System gewechselt bin probleme mit meinem Brenner. Filme die ich unter Linux auf DVD brenne liest mein DVD Player der normalerweise vollkommen unempfindlich ist gar nicht und auf dem PC nur mit hoher fehlerquote. Unter Windows funktioniert der Brenner einwandfrei. Es handet sich dabei um einen Plextor PX-755A. 

Verwende gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5... Weiss sonst nicht was für Infos sinnvoll sein könnten...

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit dem ich auf mein neues System gewechselt bin probleme mit meinem Brenner. Filme die ich unter Linux auf DVD brenne liest mein DVD Player der normalerweise vollkommen unempfindlich ist gar nicht und auf dem PC nur mit hoher fehlerquote. Unter Windows funktioniert der Brenner einwandfrei. Es handet sich dabei um einen Plextor PX-755A. 
> 
> Verwende gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5... Weiss sonst nicht was für Infos sinnvoll sein könnten...

 

Was heißt denn "neues System"? Hattest Du den Brenner vorher schon? Wenn ja, keine Probleme unter Linux?

Ich hatte dieses Teil kauftechnisch auch mal im Auge. Im Test der c't 04 (S. 182) hat der Brenner jedoch bzgl. Brennqualität sehr schlecht abgeschnitten. Vielleicht tritt dies unter Windows weniger gravierend zutage (besserer Support durch Brennsoftware, Plextools, etc.).

----------

## Ezekeel

naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das am Brenner liegt. Habe die Plextools unter Windows nicht drauf und brenne damit burn at once und nero. Davon abgesehen liest mein DVD Player eigentlich fast jede DVD, sogar de die ich auf dem Laptop brenne der sicher "schlechter" ist als jeder Destop PC brenner. 

Den Brenner hatte ich übrigens nicht im alten rechner... das System ist komplett neu, jede einzelne Komponente - daher bin ich auch recht verwundert woran es liegen könnte. 

Der brenner hängt als slave zusammen mit meinem DVD laufwerk zusammen.

Was mich gewunder hat ist, dass alsich es mal als root gestartet habe er mich nach der CD-Brenngeschwindigkeit zur überpfüung gefragt hat. Weiterhin finde ich es seltsam, dass er die Rohlinge die ich momentan noch da habe mit 8,20x brennen will, was meiner Meinung nach Nonsense ist - die Geschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. Er brennt sie zwar nur mit 3x-4x was aber für mich nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist, da schon mein alter Rechner nicht schneller gebrannt hat?!?

Ich habe keine SCSI-Emulation mehr im Kernel, das ist aber auch nicht mehr notwendig wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?!

----------

## flash49

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das am Brenner liegt. Habe die Plextools unter Windows nicht drauf und brenne damit burn at once und nero. Davon abgesehen liest mein DVD Player eigentlich fast jede DVD, sogar de die ich auf dem Laptop brenne der sicher "schlechter" ist als jeder Destop PC brenner. 
> 
> 

 

Vieleicht hat Plextor ja nicht nur das Qualitätsscanning unter Linux verhindert sondern auch noch ein paar andere Befehle. Das würde das seltsame Verhalten erklären!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~noe/Plextor/index.php *Quote:*   

> Protected commands and the PX-755
> 
> Plextor does obviously not tolerate that anyone can use the PX-755 drive on Linux, or that anyone uses alternative scanning applications. Plextor has introduced "protected commands" into this drive. Commands like enabling/disabling Bitsetting, GigaREC or SilentMode, as well as all quality check commands, now require to retrieve a code and send another one that is calculated from the received one back to the drive, otherwise those commands will be rejected by the drive. Please note that I have bought the drive to find out what means Plextor is using in order to force people into using PlexTools, and even to force people into using Windows. 

 Angefangen hat es übrigens hiermit: http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=138061

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Brenner hatte ich übrigens nicht im alten rechner... das System ist komplett neu, jede einzelne Komponente - daher bin ich auch recht verwundert woran es liegen könnte. 

 

Wenn du den Brenner noch umtauschen kannst würde ich das tun...

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der brenner hängt als slave zusammen mit meinem DVD laufwerk zusammen.
> 
> 

 

Früher gab es mal öfters Probleme, wenn sich die zwei Laufwerke nicht vertragen haben. In letzter Zeit hab ich aber nichts mehr gehört und unter Windoof läufts ja.

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich gewunder hat ist, dass alsich es mal als root gestartet habe er mich nach der CD-Brenngeschwindigkeit zur überpfüung gefragt hat. Weiterhin finde ich es seltsam, dass er die Rohlinge die ich momentan noch da habe mit 8,20x brennen will, was meiner Meinung nach Nonsense ist - die Geschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. Er brennt sie zwar nur mit 3x-4x was aber für mich nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist, da schon mein alter Rechner nicht schneller gebrannt hat?!?
> 
> 

 

Wie gesagt, vieleicht kann er die Daten nicht mehr richtig auslesen, da Plextor irgendetwas blockiert hat, oder es ist simpel und einfach ein Bug in cdrecord oder der Firmware

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe keine SCSI-Emulation mehr im Kernel, das ist aber auch nicht mehr notwendig wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?!

 

Ist inzwischen sogar eher hinderlich.

----------

## scourge

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem:

Wenn ich unter Linux ein DVD-Image brenne, dauert das rund 40% länger als unter Windows.

Der Brenner wird über libata (nforce4, raving lunatic pata dingens, nitro-sources-2.6.16-rc3-nitro1) angesprochen, allerdings tritt das merkwürdige Verhalten auch mit dem 0815 Gentoo-Kernel und normaler ATA/EIDE Ansteuerung auf.

Ich habe mal etwas am Brennpuffer rumgespielt, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen daß wohl ein Buffering-Problem auftritt:

Der FIFO-Buffer (K3B) Ist die ersten ~100-150MB bei 98%, aber sackt dann urplötzlich ab und pendelt zwischen 2-25%.

Denke mal dadurch kommt es zu einigen Buffer Underruns, die zwar dank Burnproof bzw wie die ganzen Verfahren heißen 

nicht weiter wild ist, aber die schlechte Lesequalität dann erklären würden.

Die Laufwerke funktionieren auch einwandfrei, ich kopiere auf der Festplatte (Maxtor, SATA) Dateien mit 30-50MB/s hin und her, 

daran liegts nicht. Auch ist die DVD-Lesegeschwindigkeit völlig in Ordnung.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich unter Windows (Nero) brenne, leuchtet die Aktivitätsanzeige der Festplatte durchgehend,

unter Linux blinkt sie wie wild.

Mein Verdacht ist, daß viel zu kleine Stücke des Images in den Speicher geladen werden, und demnach viel zu oft auf die 

Festplatte zugegriffen werden muß. Allerdings hab ich keine Anhung was ich da noch ändern könnte.

----------

## blice

nur 40% ? du glücklicher .-

Wenn ich mit Nero nen Darten-dvd brenne , bin ich in knapp ner halben stunde durch, 

unter k3b braucht der mind 2 volle, teilweise sogar 4 stunden , nur gut, daß ich Nachts schlafen geh und der Rechner vor sich hin rödelt

----------

## flash49

 *blice wrote:*   

> nur 40% ? du glücklicher .-
> 
> Wenn ich mit Nero nen Darten-dvd brenne , bin ich in knapp ner halben stunde durch, 
> 
> unter k3b braucht der mind 2 volle, teilweise sogar 4 stunden , nur gut, daß ich Nachts schlafen geh und der Rechner vor sich hin rödelt

 

Bist du sicher das der DMA-Zugriff an ist? Solche extrem langsammen Werte bekommt man meist nur dann, wenn der DMA Zugriff aus ist oder nicht richtig funktioniert. "dmesg",d.h. der Kernel, spukt im letzteren Fall meist einige Fehlermeldungen aus.

----------

## Ezekeel

also ich hab jetzt mal die Firmaware auf 1.02 geupdatet mit dem Ergebnis, dass er nun nur noch maximal 0,3X brennt... 1A.

Den Brenner kann ich übrigens nicht mehr zurückgeben, da das ganze ein Custombuild System ist, leider!

mein dmesg spuckt seit dem Update auch folgendes aus:

```

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

hdb ist der brenner...

----------

## schachti

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> also ich hab jetzt mal die Firmaware auf 1.02 geupdatet mit dem Ergebnis, dass er nun nur noch maximal 0,3X brennt... 1A.
> 
> 

 

Nur mit k3b, oder auch unter Windows?

----------

## Ezekeel

sry das das mit dem dmesg habe ich mit einem edit eingefügt... 

@schlachti - nur unter linux -was auch auf Grund des dmesg klar sein dürfte, nur was ich jetzt mache ist mir nun nicht klar!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## trikolon

is nur so ne vermutung, ich würde an deiner stelle mal die neuste testing version von k3b inkl der abhängigkeiten (cdrdao, dvd+rw-tools, cdrtools, cdrecord-prodvd), testing von udev, hal und dbus und hdparm neu emergen.

in der /etc/conf.d/hdparm:

hda_args="-d1 -X69 -c1"

cdrom1_args="-d1c1u1"

und hdparm beim booten starten  :Wink: 

wenn das nichts hilft überprüfe mal deine kernel einstellungen, vermute ganz stark dass das problem an der DMA unterstützung liegt. Hardware glaub ich nicht weils unter windows ja geht.

----------

## scourge

so, hab folgendes in die package.keywords geschoben:

dev-libs/libcdio ~x86

app-cdr/cdrtools ~x86

app-cdr/cdrdao ~x86

app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools ~x86

K3b neu emerged, revdep-rebuild und voila: brennt nun mit 11MB/s, alles super  :Very Happy: 

Keine Ahnung welches Package es war, tippe mal auf die dvd+rw-tools.

----------

## [MSMC]Jesus_C

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Plextorgeräte sehr wählerisch sind was ihren Slave oder Master Partner am IDE-Bus angeht. Mein 716A war erst richtig glücklich, als er alleine als Master an seinem Bus hing.

----------

## Ezekeel

Habe die genannten Packages mit ~am64 emerged, habe aber leider dabei keine Besserung erzielen können, ausser dass die Message aus dem dmesg verschwunden ist - schneller brennen tut er deswegen aber nicht!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hda_args="-d1 -X69 -c1"

 

das X69 hat mal mein system extremst ausgebremst, also auf alle fälle testen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezekeel

naja eine kleine Lösung habe ich ja gefunden, dass der Brenner zumindest schneller brennt - mit 6x - allerdings nur kurze zeit, dann geht er auf 3,9x zurück. Und die DVD lässt sich wiederum nicht im DVD Player lesen. Woran es lag?! Habe kded deaktiviert was ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden habe.

Nun steht in meiner dmesg noch: 

```

hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

womit ich nicht viel anfangen kann. Da ich mein System zwischenzeitlich wieder auf komplett stable zurückemerged habe werde ich morgen einmal versuchen ob es vielleicht funktioniert wenn ich wieder alles auf unstable emerge... 

Danke an alle vorerst mal fürdie Hilfe - ergebnisse folgen!!

----------

